# Incascraper en Dubai



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> se viene el proyecto AL BURJ, de 200 pisos y 1200 metros de altura...


Sky o alguien que me pueda responder: ¿se ha hecho algún estudio acerca del límite máximo de altura (pisos o metros) que podría resistir el cemento o el acero, dadas sus capacidades actuales? Me parece increíble que una estructura pueda llegar a tener tan enorme altura sin colapsar debido a su peso.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

mangolight said:


> Que alucinante!!, disculpa la pregunta pero q haces por alla?, trabajas en cosntruccion??, tengo otra pregunta, dubai se rige segun las leyes del islamismo??, y si fuera asi, como haces para salir a chupar y para gilear???


Pensé que nadie lo preguntaria!!! :lol: UAE en general, es una pais islámico (o musulman) y por ende, las reglas son muy estrictas. Sine embargo hay que tomar en cuenta que el 80% de la poblacion son extranjeros (la gran mayoria), por lo que hay diversiones como en cualquier parte del mundo. La gente toma y sale de juerga como en cualquier parte. No es un delito tomar, pero si lo es manejar y tomar por ejemplo. Por algo asi, puedes ir a la carcel... pero no es para asustarse. La mayoria de gente se la pega todo el tiempo, pero tiene mucho cuidado de no manejar, porque se meteria en problemas. La vida nocturna es muy intensa, pero tambien, bastante segura. :cheers: 

Yo trabajo en telecomunicaciones, el año pasado estuve trabajando en el norte de Africa, y a finales de año me mude a Dubai.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Wooooooooow alucinante realmente! Genial aporte Omar!! ya me preguntaba como era posible tener un Incascraper en Dubai y ni una foto jeje xD Chvr el thread

Increible la cantidad de gruas! y pensar que aqui en Lima no se ven mas de 2 en una cuadra hno: Parece que en Dubai cada proyecto busca asombrar mas! y vaya que lo hacen! 

Pd. De chico cuando mi mama cobraba miles de billetes xD se los daban en bolsa! yo jugaba con esos billetes moraditos Monopolio  y me creia un niño con suerte y con dinero por jugar con dinero de verdad, luego me enteraria que no valian nada y por eso mi mama me los daba xD


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Buena onda Omar!!!, donde trabajo hemos hecho unos proyectos para dubai, junto con la odebretch. Me inmagino que la gente deve tener un buenpoder adquisitivo no? Me despertaste una cierta envidia, jajaja, las juergas deven ser a todo dar!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No puedo creer que esa torre vaya a tener 818m de altura, con 560m ya se le ve muy esbelta, ummmm, bueno, espero esa zona no sufra catástrofes como huracanes o terremotos.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> No puedo creer que esa torre vaya a tener 818m de altura, con 560m ya se le ve muy esbelta, ummmm, bueno, espero esa zona no sufra catástrofes como huracanes o terremotos.


Exacto! me olvidé de comentar. La altura final del Burj ha sido un misterio desde que se anunció su construcción. Hasta el momento, nadie (fuera de EMAAR o Samsung engineering) sabe cual será la altura final. Desde el comienzo se ha especuladola altura de 818 y también se mencionó los 807m. Sin embargo, como va yendo de esbelto, mucha gente tiene sus dudas.

Cabe mencionar, que solo teniendo 560m por el momento (como menciono Skyperu34), el Burj ya batió casi todos los records de altura en el mundo. Y que de por si, el proyecto ha sido siempre super ambicioso, no solo quiere ser el mas alto sino, serlo por bastante!  

Hace un mes, EMAAR, la compañia constructora que financia el proyecto, solo atinó a decir que la altura final será de mas de 700m, asi que debemos de esperar, la estructura debe llegar al tope en los proximos meses. Y tomemos en cuenta que no termina en techo, sino que tiene una estructura metalica, como una antena, en el tope...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Està alucinante...*


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

WoOoOoOoooOOoOOOOoOOoOOoOw!!!


:drool:

No hay una embajada de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos acá en Perú? No nos pueden mandar alguna fajita de miles de dólares que les sobran? Se los agradeceríamos eternamente. O, mejor aún, que para nuestro bicentenario nos regalen una torre de unos 500 metros de altura... :colgate:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Omar porfavor llévame!! :colgate:


----------



## edwardhcr (Jun 20, 2007)

pedro1011 said:


> Sky o alguien que me pueda responder: ¿se ha hecho algún estudio acerca del límite máximo de altura (pisos o metros) que podría resistir el cemento o el acero, dadas sus capacidades actuales? Me parece increíble que una estructura pueda llegar a tener tan enorme altura sin colapsar debido a su peso.


^^ 
Cuando un proyectista, calcula una estructura de estas dimensiones siempre tiene que considerar dos aspectos importantes:
1.- Las condiciones externas(efuerzos) a la cual estas sometido la estructura, y en esto tiene q ver la distribución del area y cimientos de la estructura en su base, donde a mayor area de apoyo mejor se distribuira la carga de toda la estructura.
2.- Las propiedades mecanicas del material(es) q utilizará en la estructura, actulamente se utiliza el concreto -que trabaja excelente a esfuerzos de compresión- y el acero, q es mucho mejor, puede ser sometidos a grandes esfuerzos, razon por la cual siempre se busca optimizar estas propiedades agregando otros elementos (aleaciones). 

Por lo tanto, en mi opinion no existe limites para el diseño de estructuras de estas dimensiones o mas. 
Lo unico q limitaria un proyecto de esta envergadura seria el financiamiento economico, cosa de la cual UEA no adolece.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Omar una pregunta, aquellos edificios? seran oficinas, hoteles y cosas afines? en cuanto a construccion de casas y edificios de departamentos tbn se vive dicho boom? y otra pregunta aunque parezca medio tonta! con tanto q se construye.. hay gente para ocupar todo ese espacio?? Ha aumentado la migracion a Dubai? y que pasa con el resto del pais?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Lo dijiste todo y muy bien explicado edward.

kametza, el proyecto en realidad se llama DOWNTOWN BURJ DUBAI, no es sólamente el edificio, éste viene a ser el centro o eje del proyecto que incluye: Hotel 5 estrellas y departamentos de lujo, observatorio y suites privadas. Además, el resto del proyecto cuenta con mas rascacielos de menor altura para apartamentos, el mall mas grande del mundo, Dubai Mall. Casas y mansiones, todo esto enmarcado en una grandiosa red vial y de autopistas mas alamedas peatonales, lagos y lagunas artificiales que conforman este proyecto -si no me equivico- de una inversión mayor a los 20 billones de dólares. OmarPERU, corrobóranos el monto de inversión por favor.! Su área total supera 200 hectáreas...


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Wuau Dubai es impresionante ya me imagino cuando todas estas torres esten terminadas, sera espectacular :yes:

Es un muy buen aporte gracias por compartir tus fotos Omar. kay:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Excelente !!  , Chevere thread 

Omar, al margen del tema arquitectonico de Dubai que es impresionante, me gustaria que nos relates un poco, de tu experiancia en esta ciudad tan enigmatica e interesante.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Dubai sin duda es la ciudad del futuro ( no muy lejano , obvio xD ). Alucinante la cantidad de construccion. Chevre el thread.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Lo dijiste todo y muy bien explicado edward.
> 
> kametza, el proyecto en realidad se llama DOWNTOWN BURJ DUBAI, no es sólamente el edificio, éste viene a ser el centro o eje del proyecto que incluye: Hotel 5 estrellas y departamentos de lujo, observatorio y suites privadas. Además, el resto del proyecto cuenta con mas rascacielos de menor altura para apartamentos, el mall mas grande del mundo, Dubai Mall. Casas y mansiones, todo esto enmarcado en una grandiosa red vial y de autopistas mas alamedas peatonales, lagos y lagunas artificiales que conforman este proyecto -si no me equivico- de una inversión mayor a los 20 billones de dólares. OmarPERU, corrobóranos el monto de inversión por favor.! Su área total supera 200 hectáreas...


Gracias Sky!!


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> WoOoOoOoooOOoOOOOoOOoOOoOw!!!
> 
> 
> :drool:
> ...


Empezamos con las respuestas...

No hay embajada en Lima de UAE, ni peruana en UAE. La embajada mas "cercana" es la de El Cairo. Y en Lima tenemos las embajadas de Marruecos y Egipto, que representan a los paises arabes. De hecho es posible hacer algunos tramites a través de ellas


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> Omar porfavor llévame!! :colgate:


Jajaja lo voy a pensar... pero no creas que es dificil venir. En realidad el gobierno alienta la migración, con chamba. Si consigues algo, la residencia sale muy rapido...


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Omar una pregunta, aquellos edificios? seran oficinas, hoteles y cosas afines? en cuanto a construccion de casas y edificios de departamentos tbn se vive dicho boom? y otra pregunta aunque parezca medio tonta! con tanto q se construye.. hay gente para ocupar todo ese espacio?? Ha aumentado la migracion a Dubai? y que pasa con el resto del pais?


El Burj Dubai tiene una zona de retail, oficinas, residencias y un Hotel Armani (el primero en el mundo) dentro de la misma Torre. Es un concepto de "ciudad vertical" que se esta implementando.

Dubai actualmente no tiene mas de 1 millon y medio de personas, sin embargo esta creciendo a ritmo de 20% al año. Todos extranjeros. Gente de Europa, Asia, Africa, y de los demas paises arabes. Tambien estadounidenses y latinoamericanos, pero en menor proporcion... aunque eso puede estar cambiando, Shakira se presento hace unos meses, y me di cuenta que si hay regular cantidad de latinos :lol: 

El resto del pais tambien esta creciendo mucho, pero son principalmente Dubai y Abu Dhabi (la capital) las que estan creciendo geometricamente...


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Lo dijiste todo y muy bien explicado edward.
> 
> kametza, el proyecto en realidad se llama DOWNTOWN BURJ DUBAI, no es sólamente el edificio, éste viene a ser el centro o eje del proyecto que incluye: Hotel 5 estrellas y departamentos de lujo, observatorio y suites privadas. Además, el resto del proyecto cuenta con mas rascacielos de menor altura para apartamentos, el mall mas grande del mundo, Dubai Mall. Casas y mansiones, todo esto enmarcado en una grandiosa red vial y de autopistas mas alamedas peatonales, lagos y lagunas artificiales que conforman este proyecto -si no me equivico- de una inversión mayor a los 20 billones de dólares. OmarPERU, corrobóranos el monto de inversión por favor.! Su área total supera 200 hectáreas...


Sip Skyperu34, Downtown Burj Dubai es una inversion de 20billones de dolares, y son 500 hectareas. Y esta rodeado por el Financial Centre, y al lado de The Lagoons (el proyecto mas bonito en mi modesta opinion)...


----------

